# TFO Axiom II Rod



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

We've had several discussions on this very subject recently. Do a "Search" up above in this Fly Fishing Forum and you find info on it/them. I'd go for the 3-TAND TF-70. Make sure you don't skimp on fly line. I'd either pair it with a Royal Wulff Bermuda Saltwater Triangle Taper (coming from a beginner stage of casting towards an intermediate level caster) or maybe a Scientific Angler Mastery Series Saltwater series floating fly line. I do like the Wulff BTT for newbies since it's a little heavier to help you feel that faster rod loading, as well as helping you unroll out your loops easier. Later, you can upgrade to the regular Wulff Saltwater TT or Mastery Series Saltwater or Cortland lines. But that can be a question for that time.

What area are you in?


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2015)

Backwater said:


> We've had several discussions on this very subject recently. Do a "Search" up above in this Fly Fishing Forum and you find info on it/them. I'd go for the 3-TAND TF-70. Make sure you don't skimp on fly line. I'd either pair it with a Royal Wulff Bermuda Saltwater Triangle Taper (coming from a beginner stage of casting towards an intermediate level caster) or maybe a Scientific Angler Mastery Series Saltwater series floating fly line. I do like the Wulff BTT for newbies since it's a little heavier to help you feel that faster rod loading, as well as helping you unroll out your loops easier. Later, you can upgrade to the regular Wulff Saltwater TT or Mastery Series Saltwater or Cortland lines. But that can be a question for that time.
> 
> What area are you in?


Im on the treasure coast in Vero Beach. I fish this and Ft Pierce area mostly. I have the beginner Redington set up right now and not a fan. LOL.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Remember that deciding to go to either a 7wt or 8wt mainly is a function of the size of the flies that you want to throw vs the winds and conditions. The 7wt will be easier to cast, but the flies need to be scaled down a bit and you have to pick and choose what days you'll be throwing it and whether it's inside on protected waters (protected from the winds) or outside on the open flats. But if conditions are good and the fly matches the fly line, then it's a lot of fun to fish with, both on casting and playing out the fish.

The 8wt will be more of a utilitarian fly rod and is probably the most used rod here in Florida for inshore flats fishing. Can handle a little larger fly that the 7wt, can handle the wind better, has more beef to the rod for pulling fish out of mangroves, structure and docks, than a 7wt and can also handle bigger fish a little better. That being said, you can still throw smaller flies on it, as well as fishing for smaller species. However, overall, it takes a little more effort to cast it. It may also feel slightly over kill on smaller fish. It's also a little harder to feel the rod loading and know when the rod is ready to launch. But, if I only had one rod to fish, it would be an 8wt for the wider range of uses.

So if you only try to go out in more ideal conditions and want something easier to throw, then go for the 7wt.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Remember that deciding to go to either a 7wt or 8wt mainly is a function of the size of the flies that you want to throw vs the winds and conditions. The 7wt will be easier to cast, but the flies need to be scaled down a bit and you have to pick and choose what days you'll be throwing it and whether it's inside on protected waters (protected from the winds) or outside on the open flats. But if conditions are good and the fly matches the fly line, then it's a lot of fun to fish with, both on casting and playing out the fish.
> 
> The 8wt will be more of a utilitarian fly rod and is probably the most used rod here in Florida for inshore flats fishing. Can handle a little larger fly that the 7wt, can handle the wind better, has more beef to the rod for pulling fish out of mangroves, structure and docks, than a 7wt and can also handle bigger fish a little better. That being said, you can still throw smaller flies on it, as well as fishing for smaller species. However, overall, it takes a little more effort to cast it. It may also feel slightly over kill on smaller fish. It's also a little harder to feel the rod loading and know when the rod is ready to launch. But, if I only had one rod to fish, it would be an 8wt for the wider range of uses.
> 
> So if you only try to go out in more ideal conditions and want something easier to throw, then go for the 7wt.


Spot on.


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok. I am sure I am doing the 3 tand reel (TF70) and an axiom II 7wt. Now I just have to get the line situation under control and figure out which one to use.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Rob said:


> Ok. I am sure I am doing the 3 tand reel (TF70) and an axiom II 7wt. Now I just have to get the line situation under control and figure out which one to use.


It really depends on your casting ability and what are the conditions you mostly will be using the rod for. 

How long have you been fly casting? Have you tried out the rod yet? If so, with what line?


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2015)

Backwater said:


> It really depends on your casting ability and what are the conditions you mostly will be using the rod for.
> 
> How long have you been fly casting? Have you tried out the rod yet? If so, with what line?


I suck at casting!!! LOL. Seriously, relatively new at it and not the great to be honest. No I have not tried the rod out yet. Was looking at it after a recommendation from a friend who is also a guide. I was will be mostly fishing for redfish, snook, trout. Standard inshore conditions and fishing.


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Right now I have 2 Axiom II on my skiff. One in #6 and one in #8. Since I deal with anglers of varying casting abilities I am always looking for a line that most people will cast well. Since these rods came out I have tried several lines. Rio Saltwater, SA Grand Slam, SA Redfish, SA Titan, Wulff BTT.

Right now I have them spooled with the Triangle taper. These lines load well are really slick and fly through the guides. This is the first time I have used these so I can't speak of their durability. I will say that I have recently had a few clients who were inexperienced and they could not get anything going with this set up. An accomplished caster will probably love them. 

For a while I had these rods spooled up with the SA Grand Slam on the 8 and a Redfish on the 6. Most everyone who picked up these combinations threw them well. With the grand slam line a few of my regulars really upped their distance. The only negative to the grand slam is they can come down like a hammer with some casters.

I always keep at least one rod rigged with the grand slam for beginners and for really windy conditions. I can also say that these lines are really durable. My customers walk on them kick them and abuse the crap out of them. They are proven.

Overall my favorite is probably the Redfish. This line is heavy enough to go long. Not too heavy in the head, lands light enough. It also allows lots of flexibility in the area of specialty casting. This is my favorite line for picking the holes in the mangroves.

Ken


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2015)

Ken T said:


> Right now I have 2 Axiom II on my skiff. One in #6 and one in #8. Since I deal with anglers of varying casting abilities I am always looking for a line that most people will cast well. Since these rods came out I have tried several lines. Rio Saltwater, SA Grand Slam, SA Redfish, SA Titan, Wulff BTT.
> 
> Right now I have them spooled with the Triangle taper. These lines load well are really slick and fly through the guides. This is the first time I have used these so I can't speak of their durability. I will say that I have recently had a few clients who were inexperienced and they could not get anything going with this set up. An accomplished caster will probably love them.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help on that. I will definitely look into these lines as well. Can be overwhelming when looking at it all. I just want to go out and catch some fish. LOL


----------



## skinny_waters (Jan 3, 2018)

Backwater said:


> We've had several discussions on this very subject recently. Do a "Search" up above in this Fly Fishing Forum and you find info on it/them. I'd go for the 3-TAND TF-70. Make sure you don't skimp on fly line. I'd either pair it with a Royal Wulff Bermuda Saltwater Triangle Taper (coming from a beginner stage of casting towards an intermediate level caster) or maybe a Scientific Angler Mastery Series Saltwater series floating fly line. I do like the Wulff BTT for newbies since it's a little heavier to help you feel that faster rod loading, as well as helping you unroll out your loops easier. Later, you can upgrade to the regular Wulff Saltwater TT or Mastery Series Saltwater or Cortland lines. But that can be a question for that time.
> 
> What area are you in?


Is the difference between the Wulff BTT and the regular Wulff Saltwater TT just the weight? I cant find the weight listed for the Saltwater TT on their website.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

EDITED....

I had a long conversation with one of the designers of the Wulff lines this past week and I'm editing this reply based on that.

Both the Wulff Saltwater Triangle Taper (non-Bermuda, We'll call it the STT) is basically the same weight as the Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper (BTT). The difference is the core and the coating. The STT is designed more for colder water applications (up to 70 degrees water temps) while the BTT is designer more for warmer (over 70 degrees, but can tolerate temps down to the 50's, but not really designed for it and creates more memory in the line).

Here is the big deal with the TT lines, especially the BTT. The BTT is a line weight heavier than most standard lines. So an 8wt BTT feels more like a 9wt standard line. What does that mean to you? As a beginner or intermediate caster, or you are more of a northern trout guy that picks up a faster/stiffer saltwater rod only here and there, the the heavier BTT will feel great, helping you feel the rod loading via the heavier fly line. But if you are a proficient/ advanced fly caster, then you should be happier with the line one line weight lower. So if matching it up to an 8wt, try using the 7wt BTT on your 8wt and see how that feels. Many Wulff dealers will let you try out fly lines.

So, the bottom line.... if you are a very proficient caster and prefer fast/ultra fast rods or want a slightly slower rod to preform a little more faster, do more tip casting than deep rod loading during the cast, need tighter loops, are throwing at least the recommended size flies for that particular line weight, or smaller, casting more long distance/ wide open flats casting as opposed to short casting near the boat for reds, then underlining your rod with a BTT will suit you better. This line may require a little more of the head of the fly line, out of the tip-top guided in order for the line to load the rod properly. That's why it's more of a distance style setup of underlining with this over weighted line (if that makes any sense) since you need the room on your back cast in order to aerolize more of the head during the cast to load the rod a little better.

If you are more of a beginner or intermediate level caster, or prefer to feel the rod load deeper into the blank when casting, or have a rod that is a little too stiff for your preference and want a line to load the rod better, or trying to throw flies that are a little more bulky or heavier than what is commonly recommended for that particular line weight, and most of your casting is quick and short with the occasional bomb (like redfish style casting or casting up tight in the mangroves), than matching the rated BTT line weight to the line wt of the rod (i.e. 8wt BTT to your 8wt rod), then that would be a better fit.


Ted Haas


----------



## Gorma (Nov 21, 2018)

I used few Axiom2 (8, 9,10) and like them. One of them (9) was "stollen" by my guide (good caster!) in Mexico as permit rod Good "very easy" "do it all" rods. 
I pair them with lighter stuff such Nautilus (from X to NVG) as I like lighter reel. Less weight less work!!! Reel weight should be consider while short or euro nymphing, not regular "human" fly fishing and casting!!! There is very little rod swing in proper casting and rod is kept mostly vertically during cast (translation). Then you keep the tip in water tip down during stripping till fish or recast. Last thing you want to do is wigle your wrist.
Light is good and it is hard to go to light with almost any 9 ft stick!
As for line selection, agree with Kent. If you are not a great caster, do not be afraid to go heavy (i.e. SA Grand Slam a.k.a Airflo Tropical Punch a.k.a Chards Tapper; SA makes it better BTW- thinner and slicker running, Titans, Outbounds.. Let the rod do the work enjoy it!
Keep casting ////---------,


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you all for your input. I decided to go with the clutch core 7 wt. I am now deciding on which reel to pair it with.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Still waiting on our shop to get the Axiom II next week. When I’m not poling someone around (which is most of the time), I’m fishing the Middle TX coast with a 7wt Mangrove. It’s a nice smooth action rod that I would call moderate action and not real fast. So, the question: I need to add either an 8 or 9 wt faster rod with the goal to have a better rod for wind and bigger LA flies and fish. I can’t see myself fishing a 9wt much at all in TX but think that would be good for the 1-2x/year trip to LA. With good fish fighting skills and cool water, how do people feel about LA reds on a fast 8? Only so much room in the skiff by the time my 13 yr old loads his spin and fly rods


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2015)

I ended up going a different direction all together. LOL. I got a clutch core 7wt and paired it with a Redington Behemoth reel and rio bonefish quickshooter line. Cant wait to test it out


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Rob said:


> I ended up going a different direction all together. LOL. I got a clutch core 7wt and paired it with a Redington Behemoth reel and rio bonefish quickshooter line. Cant wait to test it out


So Rob, have you tested the rod, especially with that line?


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2015)

Backwater said:


> So Rob, have you tested the rod, especially with that line?


I am still getting it all pieced together at this point. I've messed with the reel and a rod of different size but have not messed with the line itself. Taking the advice of others locally here and local shops about the line so it may work out or it may not. Hopefully it will play out as hoped but time will tell. Taking a chance but see what happens.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Who gave you advise about the rod? Have you actually thrown that rod? Did you pull the trigger on the purchase yet? To be honest, that is not going to be a good starter rod. You might want to seek out casting help to help you figure out how to load that rod. They are naturally stiff and hard to feel the line loading the rod, which becomes complicated for newbies and even intermediate level casters. It would be that easy for you. The quick shooter bonefish line will help since it's heavier (exact line as the older Rio Redfish line). You are going to need to be careful not to throw flies too large for that rod. Get with a fly club or fly shop and help them show you the right size flies to use on it.


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Who gave you advise about the rod? Have you actually thrown that rod? Did you pull the trigger on the purchase yet? To be honest, that is not going to be a good starter rod. You might want to seek out casting help to help you figure out how to load that rod. They are naturally stiff and hard to feel the line loading the rod, which becomes complicated for newbies and even intermediate level casters. It would be that easy for you. The quick shooter bonefish line will help since it's heavier (exact line as the older Rio Redfish line). You are going to need to be careful not to throw flies too large for that rod. Get with a fly club or fly shop and help them show you the right size flies to use on it.


Ok will do. Thank you for your help.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Matts said:


> Still waiting on our shop to get the Axiom II next week. When I’m not poling someone around (which is most of the time), I’m fishing the Middle TX coast with a 7wt Mangrove. It’s a nice smooth action rod that I would call moderate action and not real fast. So, the question: I need to add either an 8 or 9 wt faster rod with the goal to have a better rod for wind and bigger LA flies and fish. I can’t see myself fishing a 9wt much at all in TX but think that would be good for the 1-2x/year trip to LA. With good fish fighting skills and cool water, how do people feel about LA reds on a fast 8? Only so much room in the skiff by the time my 13 yr old loads his spin and fly rods


A 7wt will get you through with most of your redfish down there, a nine will prolly set in a closet as much as a 10. A 10 will let you cast anything you want to throw at any red in your travels and get it done easier than a 9 and better on the fish. The 10 also gives you options for permit and decent sized tarpon if you think you might be traveling at some point.

Just for your thoughts.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

texasag07 said:


> A 7wt will get you through with most of your redfish down there, a nine will prolly set in a closet as much as a 10. A 10 will let you cast anything you want to throw at any red in your travels and get it done easier than a 9 and better on the fish. The 10 also gives you options for permit and decent sized tarpon if you think you might be traveling at some point.
> 
> Just for your thoughts.


Thanks! I forgot to add that I have an 11wt for Tarpon. Pretty much comes down to buying a faster 7 for our windy TX days, an 8 or just a 9. I don’t think I feel like owning a 10 now that I think about how much fun casting that 11 wt is


----------



## kjnengr (Jan 16, 2018)

Matts said:


> Thanks! I forgot to add that I have an 11wt for Tarpon. Pretty much comes down to buying a faster 7 for our windy TX days, an 8 or just a 9. I don’t think I feel like owning a 10 now that I think about how much fun casting that 11 wt is



If you have a 7 wt and an 11 wt, I would go with a 9 wt. An 8 wt rod will handle any redfish in Louisiana, but a 9 or 10 wt rod will help throw bigger flies and fight the wind that often comes with fall/winter fishing.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

kjnengr said:


> If you have a 7 wt and an 11 wt, I would go with a 9 wt. An 8 wt rod will handle any redfish in Louisiana, but a 9 or 10 wt rod will help throw bigger flies and fight the wind that often comes with fall/winter fishing.


That was my conclusion. I think I may add a new 8 for windy days in TX. The second rod I ever built was a FT 8 that is now about 20 yrs old. Like golf clubs.......
Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

FYI, Talked to the guys at FTU in Katy and they plan to have the Axiom 2, as well as a pile of other factory reps on hand this Saturday for the expo. 
Matt


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ok, all you Katy boys.... (my buds) Hope you guys are going to the event there in Katy. Sounds like a good time.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ok Rob, you got a Clutch Core. It's been a few days. Give us some "honest" feedback on the rod and line.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Looks like we may be in for a little rain and then a blow on Saturday:-(


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Matts said:


> Looks like we may be in for a little rain and then a blow on Saturday:-(


If it's indoors, it will be perfect to keep people from fishing and just go to an indoors fly fishing show.


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Ok Rob, you got a Clutch Core. It's been a few days. Give us some "honest" feedback on the rod and line.


Sorry for the delay. I have not had a chance to get out due to weather, work, and have been doing college tours with my daughter. I will post a review as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok. Christmas is now over and Mother Nature decided to play nice today and let up on the winds here. I finally got a chance to throw the new rod setup. Keep in mind when you read my thoughts on this that I am a beginner and need still to practice my cast and I have not landed a fish on this setup yet. I am by no means an expert. LOL.

I must say I like the setup. The overall weight is nice and light and feels good overall. The clutch rod is nicely built in my opinion. When the reel is attached it seems pretty balanced. After throwing it for a bit, my distance in casting is somewhat better. Again, I need practice and need to get my accuracy better. I know this comes with time and practice so that is what I attend to do. The line flows nicely when throwing it and the rod loads great. I do not need to turn around to see where my line is at as I can actually feel the rod load a lot better than my other setup. So far I like it and look forward to hopefully landing some fish on it soon. Time will tell but so far so good. Im open to any comments or questions. Thanks.

Rob


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Back to the Axiom II. All I can report is that I cast a Sage 9wt (can't remember which model but not an entry level rod) and then the Axiom II in the same and the Axiom felt better to me. Just my 0.02.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I’ve been front yard practicing with the Axiom II 8wt and man does this rod load up! And that’s with my old SA line since I’m waiting on the BTT to arrive. I’m a newbie too, take this with a grain of salt, I’m no expert, but I did get an expert’s opinion first before buying. Thanks Ted!!


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I think the Axiom II, in a 9wt, felt light, fast and smooth. It definitely wasn't as slow as my Mangrove and wasn't overly fast either. Seemed pretty darn perfect. Maybe I'll have more to report soon. 
Cheers,
Matt


----------

